# Homemade Tools >  Multi sander

## Jambutty john

Couldn't quite get to all those places I needed to reach when shaping a carving so cobbled this problem solved, Jambutty john

----------

Jon (Apr 4, 2016),

kbalch (Apr 4, 2016),

Paul Jones (Apr 7, 2016),

PJs (Apr 4, 2016)

----------


## rossbotics

Luv ingenuity, good thinking, bet it works !!!

----------

Jambutty john (Apr 5, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Jambutty john! We've added your Multi Sander to our Sanding category,
as well as to your builder page: Jambutty john's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Multi Sander
 by Jambutty john

tags:
sander, drill

----------


## thuzmund

The design is very space efficient and well-planned! Nice work. Is this the first of its kind or did it evolve from other projects?

----------


## tex939

Nice job. Any plans for us to use to build one ?

----------

elmer fudge (Apr 9, 2016)

----------

